# Front End Bushing



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Something doesn't sound right about this. There are several different "bushings" in the front end of all FWD cars. Which bushings are they speaking of?


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Dr,

It made me wonder as well. I took it for a state inspection before the tires, and my garage guy said nothing was wrong with the front end. I told him it was very clunky, which he kind of put down to the fact I live on a dirt road, which gets pretty bad in the winter.

For the tires, I went to a "tire chain store" or "tire big box store". They seemed fishy right off the bat. I noticed they took everyone out back to their cars to show them something that concerned them....

One guy left with a bill of $1200.....and there were a lot of extras they dinged him for. Now maybe they were all legit, and maybe not.

With my car, he showed me how if he attempted to loosen a lug nut, the tire would slide back and forth an inch or so. The other side did not do this. Not being a mechanic or very automotive-savvy, I took what they said and told them I would think about it.

That's all I got!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

State inspection would have caught ball-joints and linkage slop.
Check the sway bar bushings, that would cause a clunk sound. It is easy to replace and very DIYable.
I don't trust any mechanics.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

you probably have control arm bushings bad. Don't attempt with basic tools. overall, best bet is to replace entire control arm, complete with ball joint and bushings. looking at about 2-3 hrs rookie job.


----------



## boomjack (Feb 14, 2012)

*i agree*

i agree with clutch cargo, really sounds like sway bar bushings and i think it sounds like the links too. You could get them aftermarket that comes with the new bushings, new link (or sometimes a bolt), washers, and the nut for under $20. Real easy repair. Try looking it up on the parts catalog so you can see what you're getting into. heres one site that says it has the parts catalog on their site (i'm on a mac so i can't verify) http://www.saturnparts.com/oe_parts_catalog.html 

If you have more questions just pm me!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> you probably have control arm bushings bad. Don't attempt with basic tools. overall, best bet is to replace entire control arm, complete with ball joint and bushings. looking at about 2-3 hrs rookie job.


 
2-3 hrs rookie job:no::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
all day and without air and a torch 2 days


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

May be even less then that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PjkfDp8mLE

Takes longer on my Silverado, as lower ball joint removal requires driveaxle removal, and that's about 30 minute job. 

That's why I said - do not attempt unprepared.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> May be even less then that
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PjkfDp8mLE
> 
> ...


I watched the youtube video; I wish I had a garage or at least concrete slab. Working in the dirt got old!


----------

